# 8/20 late report



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

*8/20 late report With Video*

Hey guys went out with two of my brother-in-laws on Saturday to get some dives in. We went to some barges in about 85' of water. The Jellies were HORRIBLE. All I had was a shortie and my legs were tore up. Anyway they weren't bad on the bottom. So we get down there and the viz was only about 15'. I ended up shooting 2 porgies, a black snapper, and a 33" AJ. It was a blast. I brought my gopro down, and got decent video for the low viz. We also saw a 7 or 8 foot shark at the end of our second dive. Kinda freaky with the viz so low. Here is the video. http://youtu.be/nFfqT_8RTxw


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Dude that was a awesome video! I really wanna go spearfishing now!

Chase


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Its a blast. I got hooked on it a couple years ago. I want to go, any and every time I can. Fishing, diving, and hunting combined. How could it get any better?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

It really can't do you know anyone who does charters or anyone who would be willing to show me the ropes? It really looks like my kinda party!

Chase


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Domtasc said:


> Hey guys went out with two of my brother-in-laws on Saturday to get some dives in. We went to some barges in about 85' of water. The Jellies were HORRIBLE. All I had was a shortie and my legs were tore up. Anyway they weren't bad on the bottom. So we get down there and the viz was only about 15'. I ended up shooting 2 porgies, a black snapper, and a 33" AJ. It was a blast. I brought my gopro down, and got decent video for the viz, but I don't have a good editing program for mp4 format. Any Ideas? When I get one I will add a lot better quality video to this. We also saw a 7 or 8 foot shark at the end of our second dive. Kinda freaky with the viz so low. Here is a video of me shooting the Aj. They schooled by us twice, but didn't get close enough for a clean shot the first time http://youtu.be/n1wUQRx7RN8


 Spearfishing is the best! Underwater video can just as cool...and both together ....:notworthy: ......I had to give up doing both after I had a serious injury at 120' ...now I just do one or the other (of course my camera is too big to strap to my head ) 
If you want a video editor that will do more than you will ever need, check out Sony's Movie Studio HD Platinum ( http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/moviestudiope )
It's under $100 and blows everything else under $100 out of the water!
I Use Sony Vegas Pro (looks and acts just like Movie Studio, but with more features), but its more expensive and if you need more later you can always upgrade. ....just make sure you have a fairly new computer to run the editor on ....mp4's especially need lots of processing power!
Check out some of the videos I've shot and edited on Vegas on my website ... www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome thanks firefish. I watch your vids all the time. Awesome quality and just all around great videos.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Finally got a better quality video with more footage. Here is the Link http://youtu.be/nFfqT_8RTxw


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet Video!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh hey redalert. I don't know anyone who does charters. I dont have a boat either I always go with my brother-in-law. Our I would invite you to come along


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good video...and nice gospel :rockon:


----------

